# LCR 9mm



## TrafficsKindaBad (Aug 23, 2013)

Who's going to get one? I think it would be cool to have. Even if I didn't carry it I could see having fun shooting steel targets with it.


----------



## KeithC. (Dec 24, 2013)

Looks interesting. Wonder what the street price will wind up being?


----------



## TrafficsKindaBad (Aug 23, 2013)

I don't know yet. Ruger shows an MSRP of $599, so maybe in the $500 range. I like revolvers chambered in auto cartridges and so it appeals to that. Kind of expensive, though for something I don't have much of a use for.


----------



## Stormes (Sep 29, 2014)

I walked into a LGS today and looked at the revolvers, I immediately spotted an LCR9. I asked a worker to let me see it and compare the weight to the 38 version. Heavier but not heavy. The price was 479, which I knew was probably as low as I would see. He told me it was the first they had received in 9MM and he didn't know when they might get another. 
I told him I would have to think on it, but hated to leave it! I walked out to my truck and started to leave but thought: I'm gonna be sick if I pass this up. Went back in and brought her home!
Took it to the range this afternoon and was well pleased with the accuracy, and the sights.
The moon clips will take a little getting used to but do make for fast reloads.


----------



## Water-Man (Apr 28, 2008)

The 9mm weighs and costs about the same as the .357mag.


----------



## TrafficsKindaBad (Aug 23, 2013)

I saw one at a gun shop yesterday for about that price--it was 460, I think. But I passed on it because I just got one in 22 mag as a carry piece when I go for a run and can't carry my MK9. It's pretty neat though. I also got the 22 mag as a range toy to work on double action trigger control--it's good for that as the trigger is long and heavy and with the short barrel it takes some deliberate control to hit targets at greater than 25 feet. I can ring my metal spinner with it at 25 yards about 30% of the time though.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

I think I will pass. Ruger certainly makes a fine gun, but this one does not appeal to me at all. The concept is cool, however.


----------

